# Flora Farmhouse - June 2020



## The_Derp_Lane (Jun 25, 2020)

Back in 2017, I found this interesting & incredibly promising location as a result of a wrong turn. It stood out as something quite incredible. A large number of old overgrown cars found everywhere all behind the house, and a fully overgrown gate to the house too. I knew this would be a massive, although cluttered treasure trove all around inside & out. Sadly it wasn't meant to be, because once I got to the back door, I heard the sound of a TV from inside, just as I was about to open it. To the exit it was, although I did take took a few photos before I found that out. 

2017: 


Flora Farm - 2017 by Derpy_Lane, on Flickr


Flora Farm - 2017 by Derpy_Lane, on Flickr

Now back to the present day. I came back to the area again, and the house is now abandoned. Only differences is it is now properly sealed up, and has nearly all been cleared up since then. There are a few small bits left behind, a reminder of what this house was like back from when it was occupied. The outbuildings are still left as they are, one of them is entirely untouched as it was before it was abandoned, while one of the others have some lovely natural decay inside. 


Flora House - June 2020 by Derpy_Lane, on Flickr


Flora House - June 2020 by Derpy_Lane, on Flickr


Flora House - June 2020 by Derpy_Lane, on Flickr


Flora House - June 2020 by Derpy_Lane, on Flickr


Flora House - June 2020 by Derpy_Lane, on Flickr


Flora House - June 2020 by Derpy_Lane, on Flickr


Flora House - June 2020 by Derpy_Lane, on Flickr


Flora House - June 2020 by Derpy_Lane, on Flickr


Flora House - June 2020 by Derpy_Lane, on Flickr


Flora House - June 2020 by Derpy_Lane, on Flickr


Flora House - June 2020 by Derpy_Lane, on Flickr


Flora House - June 2020 by Derpy_Lane, on Flickr


Flora House - June 2020 by Derpy_Lane, on Flickr


Flora House - June 2020 by Derpy_Lane, on Flickr


Flora House - June 2020 by Derpy_Lane, on Flickr


Flora House - June 2020 by Derpy_Lane, on Flickr


Flora House - June 2020 by Derpy_Lane, on Flickr


Flora House - June 2020 by Derpy_Lane, on Flickr


Flora House - June 2020 by Derpy_Lane, on Flickr

Staged by a previous visitor: 


Flora House - June 2020 by Derpy_Lane, on Flickr


Flora House - June 2020 by Derpy_Lane, on Flickr


Flora House - June 2020 by Derpy_Lane, on Flickr


Flora House - June 2020 by Derpy_Lane, on Flickr


Flora House - June 2020 by Derpy_Lane, on Flickr


Flora House - June 2020 by Derpy_Lane, on Flickr


Flora House - June 2020 by Derpy_Lane, on Flickr


Flora House - June 2020 by Derpy_Lane, on Flickr


Flora House - June 2020 by Derpy_Lane, on Flickr


Flora House - June 2020 by Derpy_Lane, on Flickr


Flora House - June 2020 by Derpy_Lane, on Flickr


Flora House - June 2020 by Derpy_Lane, on Flickr


Flora House - June 2020 by Derpy_Lane, on Flickr


Flora House - June 2020 by Derpy_Lane, on Flickr


Flora House - June 2020 by Derpy_Lane, on Flickr


Flora House - June 2020 by Derpy_Lane, on Flickr


Flora House - June 2020 by Derpy_Lane, on Flickr


Flora House - June 2020 by Derpy_Lane, on Flickr


Flora House - June 2020 by Derpy_Lane, on Flickr


Flora House - June 2020 by Derpy_Lane, on Flickr


Flora House - June 2020 by Derpy_Lane, on Flickr


Flora House - June 2020 by Derpy_Lane, on Flickr

Thanks for looking


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jun 26, 2020)

That's a good lot of pictures depicting a bit of history. I'm liking the woodwork in the barns. But, of course the previous user, the name I do remember had a reputation for extensive photos in his previous posts. Nice to see you back.


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Jun 27, 2020)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> That's a good lot of pictures depicting a bit of history. I'm liking the woodwork in the barns. But, of course the previous user, the name I do remember had a reputation for extensive photos in his previous posts. Nice to see you back.



Thanks Hugh, yes I was dauntless-ue. I'll also put down (Photo Heavy) on the titles when it's a large report from now on.


----------

